# abdominal cramps



## lucy74 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have been suffering with abdominal tenderness and waves of abdominal cramps on and off throughout the day. I had a midwife appointment this morning and told her how I was feeling. We heard the baby's heart beat via the doppler and all seemed ok, but as my BP was slightly elevated I was referred to my local day care assessment unit; here a student midwife hooked me up to a bp machine and monitored my bp every 15 minutes for an hour. My stomach felt much better, though still tender. She did not discuss it with me, apart from asking me where the pain was and if it was fixed in one place (which it wasn't).
I was discharged home with a perfect blood pressure. I remain tender, though much better. When should I be concerned? what do you think caused the pain?
many thanks,
Vicki


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say without examining you, although braxton hicks are sometimes very uncomfortable so it may have been that. However, if they start again, ring the hospital again and get checked over,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lucy74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,
thankyou for your reply, I was really worried last night and felt very tender. Much better today. Going to read more about braxton hicks.    
love Vicki.xx


----------

